# Roland Bn20 Black Ink Nozzle Issues.



## Projec (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi guys. I have an issue with my Roland Bn20. During a nozzle check, all the colors come out perfect EXCEPT the black. The black has been slowly deteriorating over the past 6 months. The print head was replaced a year prior so it's not old. I keep up on regular manual maintenance and even put small print runs through it at least every other day to keep it running. I've also replaced the captop and both wipers. But nothing seems to be helping with the black. I heard it could be dampers. But not sure. Please let me know if you have any idea what might be the cause. Thank you.


----------

